# turtle wax ice wheel cleaner review



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

The product:
a 'bleeding' wheel cleaner with a PH neutral formula.








Price:
£9.99 for 750ml

Availibilty:
Halfords i got mine from

I bought this in the 3 for 2 on Avanti's reccomendation, was going to go for Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels, but it's only 500ml for the same price.

It stinks of rotten eggs which is normal for this type of product i belive.

Wheel before (not really dusty or anything)








I found it very easy to use;

*spray on, leave to dwell for 2-3 minutes
















*aggitated with a brush 
*rinse thoroughly








I enjoyed using this because its one of those wheel cleaners that really foams up when you aggitate it with a brush and you really feel like your giving the wheels a propper good clean.

The product left a brilliant finish, and i would highly reccomend it.
9/10 (because of the smell)

Thanks

Jay.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

But that was on a pretty mint wheel to start with huh?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I was getting it for £8.99 for 750ml at halfords, but the 342 makes it a steal :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hair Bear said:


> But that was on a pretty mint wheel to start with huh?


It couldn't have been as the product would not have changed colour


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Avanti said:


> It couldn't have been as the product would not have changed colour


yeah to be fair the front ones were worse, and the product changed colour a lot more


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Avanti said:


> It couldn't have been as the product would not have changed colour


Yeah saw that, that's why I said 'pretty mint' (not totally clean)

Probably just me, I only get impressed with cleaners that save really bad wheels


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice to see other stuff getting a trial and review rather than the usual suspects. I actually need some fallout remover but don't want 5 litres of it sat around, do you guys who've used it know if it's bodywork safe?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Hair Bear said:


> Yeah saw that, that's why I said 'pretty mint' (not totally clean)
> 
> Probably just me, I only get impressed with cleaners that save really bad wheels


Just thought i was being helpful posting a review 

Cheers bigmc, i did consider iron-x but i'm more of an off-the-shelf buyer


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Nice to see other stuff getting a trial and review rather than the usual suspects. I actually need some fallout remover but don't want 5 litres of it sat around, do you guys who've used it know if it's bodywork safe?


If you got the 342 deal then it is costing £17.98 for 2.25 litres
which equates to £7.99/L or £39.96 for 5 litres.
I would suspect it is bodywork safe as the wheel coating is similar to the bodywork as in primer , colour, clearcoat :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

It _was_ two for about 7 and a bit quid +VAT in Costco for a while. I did buy a couple of twin packs and thought it was pretty good. Might try it again next time.


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

Is this as good as Wolf's Brake Duster then ?


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

i have used this and wwhw on bodywork with no adverse affects. i just rinsed off thoroughly and washed again.


----------



## Koko (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks pretty good, i'll pick one up the next time i'm at halfords.
At the moment i use the very cherry cleaner and then i use iron x but this seems to do both at the same time.


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just ordered a bottle of this off ebay, will compare it with Wolf's Deioniser


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the review. 

This looks like it works like Iron-X, only available over the counter! I'll try to get a bottle myself.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very interesting review and good looking results. I might grab a bottle and try it on my wife's car who's wheels are fairly well caked in brake dust (never get a chance to clean it).

Thanks for the review.


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

is this safe to use on wheels sealed with poor boys wheel sealent or will it strip it???


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

More than likley strip it. it 'burns' anything thats left on the surface of the paint


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Just to add to the OP'er I bought a bottle of this tonight and tried it on my wife's cars very dirty and slightly knackered wheels. I applied as per the instructions, left to dwell the length of time it took me to set my power washer up then power washed it off as per the instructions. I decided not to agitate the solution just dwell then wash as per the instructions.

Pre-clean









Sprayed wheel









Solution working









Power washed









Dried off / final result


















Verdict
I have to say for a spray on, spray off product I was mighty impressed. Especially taken into consideration of the build up on the wheel to start. I think with a little agitation the product would remove all but the most stubborn marks and stains.

Would I recommend? Yes
Would I use again? Yes

Hope this helps, any views or opinions welcome


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for that, will get some myself now, looks like it does a decent job.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah i'd say you need to agitate, its physics at the end of the day, molecules need seperating rather than water power alone, as a lot of it just brushes over the surface/


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

e92_325i said:


> yeah i'd say you need to agitate, its physics at the end of the day, molecules need seperating rather than water power alone, as a lot of it just brushes over the surface/


I would definitely agree. I thought I would do it as per the instructions which would be worst case application i.e. no agitation, but personally I would definitely agitate in the future. At the end of the day why wouldn't you? :thumb:


----------

